# Whats your favorite CA cichlid???



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

Only pick one please...let the tread begin.

RED DEVIL


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Bocourti, Robertsoni, Regani, Jags, Midas, Synspilum, Bifas, Black belts and a few others.... Sorry, I know I broke your rules but I just can't decide... :lol: There's just so many that are my favorite... I have commitment issues  

































opcorn:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll follow the rules 

Jags!


----------



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> Bocourti, Robertsoni, Regani, Jags, Midas, Synspilum, Bifas, Black belts and a few others.... Sorry, I know I broke your rules but I just can't decide... :lol: There's just so many that are my favorite... I have commitment issues


Now you have to ban yourself.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

A. labiatus (Red Devil) - not A. citrinellum (Midas)


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine is jack dempsey cichlid


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mine would definitely be Salvini! :thumb:

Who would have guessed that......... :-? :lol:

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01863.flv










http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01885.flv


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ooohh, I like sals too... Ok... I'm banned...


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Mine would definitely be Salvini! :thumb:


As if there was any doubt :wink:

Of those I've kept, I'd have to say Jack Dempsey. Although I don't have experience with the really big boys.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 28, 2005)

Big mature Synspilum is #1 for me.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

Argentea or Black Nasty :drooling:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh yeah, see I forgot about those two Sean, hatiensis is a good pick, and anything in the vieja complex too :dancing:


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Wow, this will be tough  How about all? Right now I have a firemouth, convict, salvini, and texas.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Too hard to choose just one. The _Vieja/Theraps/Paratheraps _genus probably... 

I'll put our rainbows up as my favorites for the day. We've got a male and female courting each other. Beautiful, and *tons* of personality wrapped up in such tiny fish. They literally are like the bigger guys, but in a smaller package. Everyone needs a pair of these. Last night, the male was doing high speed donuts around the female for at least a minute or so. :lol:

-Ryan


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like either Bolivian Ram (Microgeophagus altispinosa) for the dwarf or the Cichlasoma festae they are i think a type of red devil by the looks of it....not quite sure about that. I have jds though and they are cool wiht the different shade of VIBRANT blue on each scale


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

argentea ... should have never offered to babysit this fish!! :x :lol:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

Dovii


----------



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

Mudfrog said:


> Dovii


Also a good pick :thumb: . If i only had a 150 gallon tank


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

white_t said:


> Mudfrog said:
> 
> 
> > Dovii
> ...


150g makes a great growout


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> argentea ... should have never offered to babysit this fish!! :x :lol:


Ah, just tell the person it died then just keep it! :lol:

Just kidding, tell the person it died then ship it to me


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

jaguar hands down, folowed closely by dovii and festae


----------



## white_t (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know if it's possible but I wouldn't mind a Dovii/RD hybrid, an orange fish thats big enough and mean enough to eat my girlfriend's yorkie with a smile on it's face. Not that I would let it.

opcorn:


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

white_t said:


> Don't know if it's possible but I wouldn't mind a Dovii/RD hybrid, an orange fish thats big enough and mean enough to eat my girlfriend's yorkie with a smile on it's face. *Not that I would let it.*
> 
> opcorn:


Sure you would :lol:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Big Male (and nicely colored up) Synspilum for sure.


----------



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

The Texas has to be my personal all time favorite. I looked through my pictures from over the years but none do them justice. I like the one from the profiles section.










Can't be beat IMO


----------



## dkebjd (Sep 13, 2007)

My Trimac


----------



## ThefishSupplier (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll go with Jack dempsey. I love their blue colors.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

My pair of JD's. There alot bigger now but I like this pic.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My all time favorite is the Oscar... but it's SA and you asked about CA...

Jack Dempseys are my favorite... Blue, Gold or standard, it doesn't matter...
Trimacs are my second...

Argentae have been on my lust list for a while now, but I've yet to raise one. I have a feeling it won't be long though, and from what I hear they may be a new favorite of mine...

Hey Dwarf, need a babysitter?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Argentea--I have a 210 with 5 growing out--hoping to get a couple pairs and start breeding them. SA would be festae--nothing like a bright red female in breeding colors.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Boose1357, I really like that pic!

And clgkag, that is an awesome tank!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> dwarfpike said:
> 
> 
> > argentea ... should have never offered to babysit this fish!! :x :lol:
> ...


Hmmmm ... better idea, fly out and covert the bottom apartment into an aquarium for me. I'll set up a perminate feed so you can watch! :thumb:



> Hey Dwarf, need a babysitter?


I might Toby!! Of course you'd have to pay the shipping out to you and then the shipping to Canada. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That might be the most interesting offer I've ever had :lol:


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Donâ€™t forget about Thorichthys! I just got 8 of these to grow out and Iâ€™m already impressed. Check out the link to a video below (not mine). It sure looks good compared to the King of the Tangs!

Link >>> http://www.clipshack.com/Clip.aspx?key=03DE69C49FB83B03


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

<-----------------

nuf said


----------



## hailmike (Nov 16, 2008)

p. motag


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

LJ said:


> Boose1357, I really like that pic!
> 
> And clgkag, that is an awesome tank!


Preciate it LJ


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

bitteraspects said:


> <-----------------
> 
> nuf said


whoops. forgot i dont have an avatar on this forum. lol

iFail

but what i ment was : jaguar FTW


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

the RD for sure. I hate it as much as i love it.
pic of him/her when it was still a baby; pic taken at about 5 months ago if i recall correctly.


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

I have to split my vote between the Tri-mac and the JD, because I have both of them, but I am also a lover or the Red Devil.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I've only ever had JDs and 1 Firemouth....so for now I'd have to pick JDs



















and cause I'm a photo ho...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

beta pair doin' their dance...









beta female on guard...beta male on patrol...









alpha male on guard...


----------



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

Great pictures :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

For me would have to be nicauraguenses.


----------



## blackhailfire (Oct 14, 2008)

Red Tiger Motags.......


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Convicts hands down. More character and aggression per inch than any other fish i've ever kept.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

RED DEVIL


----------



## bigdaddycon (Dec 13, 2008)

mine would have to be the reg texas


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

mok3t said:


> Convicts hands down. More character and aggression per inch than any other fish i've ever kept.


Get yourself a five star genral and you'll think convicts are guppies! Same size, but 10 times more brutal!


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Wish I could find a five star around here. Never seen one in my area only once up in Seattle. Cool fish.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

JDs for sure, and EBJDs are my absolute favorites.. Great personality, more mellow than regular JDs and the most magnificent color too!!! What more can anyone want in a fish?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My female salvini.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> My female salvini.


 :thumb:

Another Salvini lover!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

can I add black convicts too? 

hangin' wit de Jacks...


----------

